# Super flexible vacuum hose?



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

It sticks in my mind that I have seen a new vacuum hose, for the small Shop Vacs and similar, that is much more flexible than the unreasonable stuff that comes with the machines. 
Can someone refresh my memory please?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Fatz

I got two of them from the Good-Will store for almost nothing,,one is about 12 ft. long and the other is about 10ft. long...You can also get them from your vac. repair outlet .. but they are not cheap..when you buy them new.. 

Total cost was 7.50 for both  1 1/2" and 1 1/4" in diam.

here's a picture of one of them below ,just for kicks 

====



Birch said:


> It sticks in my mind that I have seen a new vacuum hose, for the small Shop Vacs and similar, that is much more flexible than the unreasonable stuff that comes with the machines.
> Can someone refresh my memory please?


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Fatz
> 
> I got two of them from the Good-Will store for almost nothing,,one is about 12 ft. long and the other is about 10ft. long...You can also get them from your vac. repair outlet .. but they are not cheap..when you buy them new..
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, thats a helluva idea. I am looking for some 2.5" to go on a couple smal ShopVacs. The stuff that sticks in my mind (I can see it in my head) looked to be clear or sorta smoked color. I may drop by the Salvation Army place and take a look. I'm always a little nervous about parking the Roll's there though. Can't go today anyway, can't see 50' out the window.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birch

Do you mean this stuff 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-1-2-x-10-Clear-Hose/H1049
http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=hose&start=25&num=25
===


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

I got a short length for about $15 of 4" at my local Rockler store. Works great on my planer going up and down all the time. Took the stress off the jury rigged dust collection setup.


----------

